# ψωνίζω από σβέρκο



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2012)

Άλλη διατύπωση του ίδιου ιδιωματισμού νομίζω ότι είναι: Τώρα πρόκοψες.

Τμήμα διαλόγου από σίριαλ:

-Παιδιά, σας έχω απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη. Γι' αυτό σας θέλω για νονούς του παιδιού μου.
-Ψώνισες από σβέρκο.

Η δική μου απόδοση μέχρι τώρα είναι "you hit the jackpot", αλλά θα ήθελα ν' ακούσω κι άλλες προτάσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2012)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι η φρ. «ψωνίζω από σβέρκο» σημαίνει κυρίως «την πατάω», όχι;
Για το «τώρα πρόκοψες» θα έβαζα ισοδύναμη τη φρ. «τώρα δέσαμε».


----------



## cougr (Jan 19, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Άλλη διατύπωση του ίδιου ιδιωματισμού νομίζω ότι είναι: Τώρα πρόκοψες.
> 
> Τμήμα διαλόγου από σίριαλ:
> 
> ...



Υποθέτω ότι χρησιμοποιείται εδώ με την θετική του έννοια. Αν ναι τότε προτείνω *I commend you on your choice*.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2012)

Όχι, δεν χρησιμοποιείται με θετική έννοια. Το "ψώνισες από σβέρκο" μόνο αρνητική έννοια έχει. Σαρκαστικά το λέει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2012)

Ή «Τα 'πιασες τα λεφτά σου».

Λίγο ακόμα και θα φτάσουμε στο jackpot (το οποίο μ' αρέσει και μπροστά του δεν φτουράνε άλλα που έχω δει ή σκεφτεί).


(Όλα είναι ειρωνικά.)

Προσθήκη: *ψωνίζω από σβέρκο* στο slang.gr


----------



## cougr (Jan 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Λίγο ακόμα και θα φτάσουμε στο jackpot (το οποίο μ' αρέσει και μπροστά του δεν φτουράνε άλλα που έχω δει ή σκεφτεί).



Now you've hit the jackpot, not!


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 19, 2012)

Δεν θα πήγαινε καθόλου το μυαλό μου στο jackpot, αλλά συμφωνώ. Θα σκεφτόμουν κάτι σαν "And you think you've made a good choice, do you?" ή "I really think you should keep looking" ή κάτι ανάλογο. Ακόμα πιο εμφατικό δε: "Talk about bad choices!".


----------



## cougr (Jan 19, 2012)

Or, *are you sure you're making the right choice now?*


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2012)

Cougr, αυτά σ' αρέσουν:

Ξεκαρδιστικός ορισμός τού *τα πιάσαμε τα λεφτά μας* στο slang.gr.


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2012)

Παρότι το "Now you've hit the jackpot!" μου αρέσει πολύ και το θεωρώ κατάλληλο για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση, αν βοηθάει και η εικόνα ή ο τόνος της φωνής ώστε να φανεί η ειρωνεία, ίσως να μπορούσε να ταιριάξει και το "*Quite a catch you got there!*"


----------



## ChicGal (Jan 19, 2012)

Alternatively, "Some jackpot!" (with emphasis on "some") is used a lot in the American Midwest. The effect of sarcasm is often enhanced by leaving out verbal elements and sticking to a couple core words. HTH


----------

